# Miniature Horse T-shirts



## Little Hooves (Mar 17, 2012)

I've been thinking about making some t-shirts for YEARS and finally I took this weekend to get around to completing a few. I wanted to get everyone's opinion on them, so what does everyone think? Which do you like most?

Visit my facebook page!


----------



## MBhorses (Mar 18, 2012)

nice i like the last one


----------



## chandab (Mar 18, 2012)

I like them all, but... if I had to chose just one, it'd be the first one; my second pick would be the last one.


----------



## High Meadow Miniatures (Mar 18, 2012)

I think the first one is my favorite...followed closely by the third one. Very nice designs!


----------



## Jill (Mar 18, 2012)

Those all look great


----------



## Kaitlyn (Mar 18, 2012)

I like the "Little Horses" design, myself.


----------



## Lil Timber Buck (Mar 18, 2012)

I would like to mix the first one and the middle one by keeping the horse from the middle one to replace the horse head in a heart. So cute!


----------



## Performancemini (Mar 19, 2012)

I like them all too! I think my first pick would be the first one for myself; I like the sweet horse head and the delicate little flowers. The last makes a bit brighter bolder statement of the first and is nice. The middle one is FUN! Great work-keep it up!


----------



## lucky lodge (Mar 19, 2012)

i like them all i would buy one


----------



## vickie gee (Mar 19, 2012)

They all three look great.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Mar 22, 2012)

I think the first and third one are cute, but I'd love to get the middle one in a fitted style on a black background.


----------



## rimmerpaints (Mar 27, 2012)

love them all but last one is my fav

love them all but last one is my fav


----------



## dreaminmini (Apr 19, 2012)

They are all good but the last is my fav.


----------

